# Beasley hopes to find home in PHX, shed "monster label", be player projected to be



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> He was the No. 2 overall pick in the NBA's 2008 draft, his talent regarded highly enough that some questioned whether he deserved to be taken ahead of Derrick Rose. Some 4½ years later, Michael Beasley understands the perception of him has changed.
> 
> "I know the public sees me as a monster," Beasley told Yahoo! Sports. "That is what the media paints me as. But I'm me, a monster to some, a nice guy to some, a great father to four, a son, a brother just like everybody. What the media thinks or perceives me as, is not my concern. I'm just doing what I got to do to, first, help the team, second, help myself.
> 
> ...



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--michael-beasley-hopes-to-find-home-in-phoenix-28071809.html


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He has 4 kids? Yowza.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Nobody really thinks that Beasley's a monster, just an idiot whose biggest obstacle in life and basketball is himself. If he had his head on straight he'd be a 20 ppg scorer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe this year is the year. If Mike can get consistent minutes and touches, he should be around 18-20ppg.

The guy has averaged over 30mpg just once in his career. That year he averaged 19.2ppg (on a woeful Wolves team i'll add).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He'll put up numbers this year but he was never going to be anything special to begin with. Remember when people said they wanted him over Rose?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Just once, I wish a pro athlete would claim he wants to shed the 'idiot' label. That would be so meta, he'd instantly become my favorite player.


----------

